# Bringing puppy home @ 8 Weeks vs. 10-12 weeks



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

I got it in my head that it's a REALLY good idea to get your puppy home at 8 weeks to start bonding and introducing them to their new home/family before the fear stage starts to kick in.. It was recently suggested to me that a few extra weeks with the breeder isn't that big of a deal.. 

There is a litter from a breeder I really like that I wasn't considering. Because of travel I wouldn't be able to bring the puppy home right at 8 weeks. 

Looking for thoughts and suggestions about the importance of bringing a puppy home right at 8 weeks vs a few weeks later. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I brought all four of my GSDs home at about 9-10 weeks. In fact, I have a 13 week old puppy right now that I brought home at 9 weeks. I could have taken her home at 8 weeks, but I thought it was good for her to stay with her litter mates for another week. Scarlet is pretty unflappable. I've yet to see her afraid of anything.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

dogfaeries said:


> I brought all four of my GSDs home at about 9-10 weeks. In fact, I have a 13 week old puppy right now that I brought home at 9 weeks. I could have taken her home at 8 weeks, but I thought it was good for her to stay with her litter mates for another week. Scarlet is pretty unflappable. I've yet to see her afraid of anything.


I think it's better to wait as well, the pup learns A LOT from it's littermates and mother. They become more confident and are less bitey if they stay a litter longer.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I am no longer enamored by 8 week old babies, and prefer to get them at 10-12 weeks


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

By 11 weeks old Scarlet was big enough to push the dog door open, and housebroke herself. So basically I had two weeks, from 9 to 11, where I had to run her outside every other second. 

I visited her every few days since she was 4 weeks old, so I got to see all the baby puppy cuteness.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I brought all four of my GSDs home at about 9-10 weeks. In fact, I have a 13 week old puppy right now that I brought home at 9 weeks. I could have taken her home at 8 weeks, but I thought it was good for her to stay with her litter mates for another week. Scarlet is pretty unflappable. I've yet to see her afraid of anything.


Congratulations on your new pup- great name Scarlett! So happy for you:smile2: Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Jenny720 said:


> Congratulations on your new pup- great name Scarlett! So happy for you:smile2: Cant wait to see pictures!




Thanks! I'll start a thread on her soon.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max we got at 8 weeks he was the youngest pup we ever had the rest of the pups were 10 weeks plus. 8 weeks old is a real baby baby. With Max as a pup we also felt like a human chew toy. I always felt it would of benefited him to stay with his litter a bit longer. He was a big big mommas boy and a late bloomer. It take him a few days to adjust. Luna our new pup we brought home at 11 1/2 weeks the breeder had the opportunity to separate her from her mom. Luna slept the whole night and gave us no fuss in the crate. She seemed to adjust as soon as she got in the car with us. She is not mouthy but I don't want to talk to soon. Max though was much easier to potty train. I would definitely go the older puppy route I think 12 weeks is a good age.


----------



## BrodyRoo (Aug 10, 2016)

My pup was 12 weeks to the day when we brought him home. He's never had an accident in the house - ever - and he just earned his first Rally title at 7 months old, so I don't think there have been any negative effects. 

I wouldn't stress about it.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

A good pup is a good pup. Some puppies don't really go through fear stages. Mine never have. Best pup I ever had I brought home at 12 weeks.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I prefer nine to ten weeks old when I bring them home. Enya was nine weeks and while it was the first time away from her littermates she never made a sound in her crate, not even the first night. As others have said, at eight weeks they are still so much a baby. It's amazing at each week more how much they mature.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

thank you for all the positive responses.. I appreciate you sharing your experiences with me.. 

Follow up question for those who talked about spending more time with litter mates.. What if the rest of the litter is going home at 8 weeks.. Do you still see the extra time with "mother" and the breeder as a net benefit for the pup?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

stepkau said:


> Follow up question for those who talked about spending more time with litter mates.. What if the rest of the litter is going home at 8 weeks.. Do you still see the extra time with "mother" and the breeder as a net benefit for the pup?



Good breeders will give that last puppy a lot of extra attention. When I had litters they didn't leave until 12 weeks minimum, but I have a toy breed. But anyone still left was treated like it was staying and received lots of extra time and training. I know Enya still has a sister left and the sister she is keeping. The extra one is getting the exact same time and training.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My 12 week old pup didn't have a whole litter, but did have a pal that he ran with, as well as the adult dogs and the breeder. He was completely ready for a new home, never looked back and never cried. I wanted a female, but he hounded me while I was visiting the breeder until he wore me down!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Galathiel said:


> My 12 week old pup didn't have a whole litter, but did have a pal that he ran with, as well as the adult dogs and the breeder. He was completely ready for a new home, never looked back and never cried. I wanted a female, but he hounded me while I was visiting the breeder until he wore me down!


Sometimes they let us know they chose us. I know Enya made sure I knew she had chosen me.


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

stepkau said:


> I got it in my head that it's a REALLY good idea to get your puppy home at 8 weeks to start bonding and introducing them to their new home/family before the fear stage starts to kick in.. It was recently suggested to me that a few extra weeks with the breeder isn't that big of a deal..
> 
> There is a litter from a breeder I really like that I wasn't considering. Because of travel I wouldn't be able to bring the puppy home right at 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


Hello neighbor. Vernon Hills is not far from me at all, Volo here. I say the later the better. We are leaving our guy at the breeder for an extra 2 weeks and if money would allow, it would be a month.

A. December is a very busy month for us and it would not be fair to him since we wouldn't have the appropriate amount of time to dedicate to a puppy.

B. For training and some of the other reasons stated here about maturity and such. In a perfect world, we will bring home about a 10.5 week old puppy that is house broken and crate trained. Which is what they will be working on in conjunction with very basic obedience.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

stepkau said:


> thank you for all the positive responses.. I appreciate you sharing your experiences with me..
> 
> Follow up question for those who talked about spending more time with litter mates.. What if the rest of the litter is going home at 8 weeks.. Do you still see the extra time with "mother" and the breeder as a net benefit for the pup?


Depends if the breeder will spend time with the puppy and if the dam will tolerate the puppy. Breeders try to get rid of puppies at 8 weeks old. Too soon imho unless the puppies are fighting and need to be separated; I believe early socialization with littermates is invaluable. I picked up my puppy at 9 weeks; she was the first to leave the litter. I wish I would've waited another week or 2. If you trust the breeder, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

ausdland said:


> Depends if the breeder will spend time with the puppy and if the dam will tolerate the puppy. Breeders try to get rid of puppies at 8 weeks old. Too soon imho unless the puppies are fighting and need to be separated; I believe early socialization with littermates is invaluable. I picked up my puppy at 9 weeks; she was the first to leave the litter. I wish I would've waited another week or 2. If you trust the breeder, I wouldn't worry about it.


Thank you, YES!! I've done a lot of research and this is the breeder I feel I can put full faith in.. Other great breeders in my area if I had to move to plan B, but in talking with this one I felt most confident that they would take the time to pair the right puppy up with my family and is breeding for the right reasons.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Just recently purchased a pup that is a full brother (different litter) to the best K9 I have ever owned. This pup was born 3 days after his 3 YO brother died. I havent cried so much in my life over an animal as I have this one. I KNOW THEY ARENT THE SAME DOG but I lost the best friend I have ever had and I hope to build a friendship with this new pup. Besides, I know the line and it is good stock.
I refuse to bring my new pup home until he has had at least 3 parvo shots. I just cant live through another loss right now. His name is Ranger and he was the bruiser of the litter. 6 weeks at 14 pounds. I go and see him about once a week and I am counting the days before I bring him home!! It is tough waiting but I think it maybe worth the wait.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

I was suppposed to bring my pup home at 9 weeks and now we are waiting until 12. I was also concerned about getting her home ASAP in order to start socialization, potty training, and adjusting to new surroundings. My opinion now after reading things here is that it's a good thing to let them wait and stay with their litter/mother a tad longer.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

off-topic sorry but did you lose your K9 to parvo?? I'm so sorry if that's the case. I'm dealing with that situation right now on my puppy that is paid for but I haven't received.... I posted about it over in the health forum. Glad you have his baby brother coming home to you soon! <3


Shooter said:


> Just recently purchased a pup that is a full brother (different litter) to the best K9 I have ever owned. This pup was born 3 days after his 3 YO brother died. I havent cried so much in my life over an animal as I have this one. I KNOW THEY ARENT THE SAME DOG but I lost the best friend I have ever had and I hope to build a friendship with this new pup. Besides, I know the line and it is good stock.
> I refuse to bring my new pup home until he has had at least 3 parvo shots. I just cant live through another loss right now. His name is Ranger and he was the bruiser of the litter. 6 weeks at 14 pounds. I go and see him about once a week and I am counting the days before I bring him home!! It is tough waiting but I think it maybe worth the wait.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

lalabug said:


> off-topic sorry but did you lose your K9 to parvo?? I'm so sorry if that's the case. I'm dealing with that situation right now on my puppy that is paid for but I haven't received.... I posted about it over in the health forum. Glad you have his baby brother coming home to you soon! <3


Actually, it was kidney failure. It is hard to believe but I HAD grapvines on my place and Scout had been pulling clusters off and eating them. I caught him a time or two and stopped him. He got deathly ill that night. I took him to the vet in the morning and told the vet about the grapes. Vet stated one of the first things they are taught in vet school is that grapes are highly toxic to dogs. I just didn't know. I was able to keep him alive for 90 days but if I had any longer it would have been selfish at his expense.


----------

